# Go Army!   Need a fridge magnet



## garrett00 (11 Dec 2010)

Hey there folks.

There's probably an easy answer here somewhere. 

I'm looking for a 'Go Army!' fridge magnet to go with the 'Go Navy!' one that the guys have at work. 
Just a little friendly competition.

Thanks


----------



## MPwannabe (11 Dec 2010)

I would assume you can get one at the nearest Canex store? I think they sell them in Kingston, Ontario. 
I've checked the Canex website but I couldn't find anything. There is a website that sells mechandise, but nothing that says 'Go Army!'.

https://www3.cfpsa.com/wyn2/en/sot/shopList.aspx?Lang=en&Site=sot&DepartmentID=6&CategoryID=23&CartID=306e5f31-beb4-441c-ab1c-1fe5a8d8dffb


----------



## garrett00 (11 Dec 2010)

Yea, that would be a good start. Gotta keep up with the guys on the 'boats'.  They will love that one


----------



## Maclimius (30 Dec 2010)

Here's one for you. It's US military based but the thought is there.

http://www.cafepress.ca/+go_army_beat_navy_rectangle_magnet,290217459


----------



## mike63 (19 Feb 2011)

I've only ever seen the 'Go Army' in a decal which you should be able to get from Petawawa or Edmonton (that's where I got mine).  But if you do find a magnetic one, let us know.


----------



## eurowing (19 Feb 2011)

;D They don't work.  I put one on my car in Petawawa and the Army guys stayed.  So I took a posting to Comox! >


----------

